# Burning Steam games to a CD?



## Mr. Magoolachub (May 6, 2007)

I recently downloaded Steam and purchased the Counter Strike: Source + Garry's Mod bundle. However, my internet is incredibly slow (dial-up) and I was wondering if there was I way I could get one of my friends who has Steam, to log in to my account and download it for me, then burn the installer to a cd so I could avoid a huge download. Is this possible? Please help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Steam software can be downloaded to any computer and saved to CD. In fact, it's a good idea to burn to CD rather than just having it on the hard drive, so you don't have to download it again if you ever uninstall and want to reinstall.

As long as you have a valid Steam account, you should have no problems. One thing to note though, is that you need to be online when starting any Steam game so it can autoupdate the files. When this is complete you can disconnect for offline games or stay connected for multiplayer online games.

You might be disappointed with dialup which is usually too slow for games like Counter Strike.


----------

